

NASA turns research to California drought - Varcht
http://www.apnews.com/ap/db_15897/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=ZBuWu6oJ

======
judk
I wonder of less "famous" states get similar support, and if NASA support
could be a useful less corruptible for of development aid, compared to other
aid programs.

